# Almani 12 in Sub question



## Elizstoy (Oct 1, 2002)

I just bought a pair of these subs from some guy in Ventura really couldnt pass on the price. Any one have anything good or bad to say about them they came in a sealed 1.5 cubic ft box each. Needed some power to see if they could handle the 1000 watt peak 500 watt RMS they state in their web site URL below.
http://www.almaniaudio.com/specs.asp?itemnum=ALWB12

So i just picked up Friday a KOLE HK960-4 for $50.00 specs are 

HK960-4- chnl: 4 *4ohm RMS-100X4 *2ohm RMS-125X4 *Mono RMS-250X2 * 
Bridged Max-960 *Dimension W”xH”xD”-14X3.3X9 
Website URL -http://www.koleaudio.com/products_amplifiers_hk.html

Was going to run Amp by bridging the four chnl to a two chnl RMS 250 watts to each speaker. Any pros or cons on these items Thanks :biggrin:

AMP
[attachmentid=281264]

SUBS
[attachmentid=281262]


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey sounds like you got a good deal on that amp. Was that the one that was on ebay last week ?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

thats a differant looking amp


----------



## Elizstoy (Oct 1, 2002)

No got it from some guy in Norwalk. Saw it on craigslist was there for like three weeks went from $100.00 down to $50.00 then i said i better go before someone else snatches it up.Actually the box and subs came with an amp a Rockwood XPLORE XR-3971 but i knew it wouldnt pump these subs. But it looks nice. And for different looking amp these KOLE amps are supposed to pump still have not hooked it up looking now for my wiring kits. :biggrin: 



[attachmentid=282608]
 
[attachmentid=282629]


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah, thats a great buy. Its nice when things work out that way.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

im glad you realized the truth behind the xplore amps... they are horrible to put it short, worse then any amp i have ever seen... to them, sony600W amp is equivalent to an RE12.1....

one of my homeboys have one of those... he asked me to reinstall his sound system because the guy that did it for him FUCKED UP REALLLLLLLLLLLL bad.... i wish i woulda took pictures but it prolly woulda pissed him off...while tryning to work with that amp, i almost put a glock to it and pulled the trigger, but then i just went home and went to sleep for some reason...anger management issues most likely


i gotta say though, those are some nice looking subs and a different type of amp (never seen one that looked like that before)... would look nice if your vehicle was blue)

-qs
-qs


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

link doesnt work


----------



## Elizstoy (Oct 1, 2002)

1lowimpala which link?
Here is the link to KOLE AMPS.

http://www.koleaudio.com/products_amplifiers_hk.html


Here is the link to ALMANI SUBS

http://www.almaniaudio.com/specs.asp?itemnum=ALWB12


----------



## Elizstoy (Oct 1, 2002)

Snoopdan dude i find deals like this all the time you should see the shit i pass on. I just bought a Sony TV TUNER XT-40V came with a 4 inch color LCD screen XVM-40, a VCR a AVP-7180, some kind of remote for the VCR all the cables unilink and antenna. For $30.00 PAID $30.00 for shipping. To hook up to my Sony head unit a XRU-700 my XE-744 EQ.

Heres the auction:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...TRK%3AMEWN%3AIT

[attachmentid=284003]

Hell i just bought a 5 speaker KLH surround sound system has the lil speakers on top that swivel for $10.00 didnt even need them. But couldnt pass on the deal

[attachmentid=286570]


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

waddup eli


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah, admittedly ive found a couple of good deals on Ebay, but SHIT its hard to wade thru all of the assholes selling Pymarid compliant equipment and 90,000 "BUY IT NOW" ads from sleezy online dealers just to weed out the few REAL people selling their stuff online and having a good deal. Thats why, I rarely even look on ebay anymore...too time consuming.

But its great that you got some good deals


----------



## Elizstoy (Oct 1, 2002)

Whats UP SC hows the Cadi? Tell her i miss her. Now snoop dude only the TV tuner was got on Ebay yea there is a lotta shit on there. And hell people soak you on the shipping shit people in my area wont let me pick up in person. One gut was half a mile from me and he said no. There is a place called craigs list now theres the shit gotta find it quick and snatch it upplus there is a listing for craigs list in different states. Thats where i have gotten most of my deals now. Shit find it Email them say i want it go to them cash and its mine. Check them out :biggrin:


----------

